# Bootloader Location



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Was wondering where the location of the bootloader image is in Google's 4.2.2 update archive? Thank you

Edit: nvmd I was being as lazy as it gets. Perhaps it's the file named "bootloader-grouper-4.18.img" in the tgz...


----------

